# Impressions of S&W Bodyguard 380



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Last week I got my S&W Bodyguard 380. I finally got a chance to get out Wed. morning and do some shooting with it.

I already have a Kel Tec PF9 9 mm which bites the hand pretty good, so I was expecting some painful shooting, especially after reading some online reviews. However, the BG380 really surprised me. Very minimal recoil. After getting used to the long trigger pull and the sights, I shot pretty well...at least for my ability anyway. It was about 13 degrees with some light wind. I shot at about 7 yards. Here are some targets:










On this first target the holes in the white of the paper plate was my first magazine, just getting used to the gun sights. Then I turned on the laser. I aimed at the center of the target and shot 10 rounds into that clumped hole in the orange area of the target. I will have to do some adjusting to the laser, but you can see how it really helped me aim in a consistent way!










This second target was shooting open sights. I could tell that I got better at lining them up after getting used to how the gun was shooting.

One question for those of you who use laser sights. After a few minutes (two magazines worth of shooting) in the 13 degree weather the dot on the laser was invisible to my eyes. It was still on (you could see it on the gun), but the dot was VERY small and hard to see. I took it inside, ate some breakfast, then went outside and once again it did the same thing after a few minutes. Is this due to cold temps, low battery, or what? Let me know what you think about that. I did turn the laser on in the house and just laid the gun on the couch and after 3 minutes the dot was still going strong.


----------



## farmerj (Jun 19, 2004)

laser pointers are kewl cat toys...All I have to say about them.

Try shooting steel with the .380. And I feel with you about the Keltec in 9mm. WOW...It hurts.

I was surprised how many times you had to hit steel with the .380 to knock it down.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

farmerj I am not getting into the whole caliber comparison here. I know the 380 isn't a 45, 40, etc. etc.

I have a 45 ACP, I have a 9 mm, and I got a smaller 380 because I wanted a small gun for summertime and light clothing carry.

And I do understand what you are saying about lasers not always being the way to go. As you can see the iron sights did fine for me. But I have also heard the benefits of having a laser.

Speaking of the Kel Tec PF9...do you have a preferred self defense round for that gun? I have a great setup for carrying it concealed, and now I am experimenting with a quality round for it. Let me know if you have found anything you like.


----------



## farmerj (Jun 19, 2004)

Fallguy said:


> farmerj I am not getting into the whole caliber comparison here. I know the 380 isn't a 45, 40, etc. etc.
> 
> I have a 45 ACP, I have a 9 mm, and I got a smaller 380 because I wanted a small gun for summertime and light clothing carry.
> 
> ...


Not trying to get into the caliber game, just saying.

I tried the Kel-tec 9mm and the hurt it gave me was enough to consider the .380. When I shot the steel with it, it was enough for me to have a re-look at it and and I went back to the 92F/92FS frame for carry.

I had a unique experience about 5 years ago now to shoot a second chance vest with .40, 9mm and .45 rounds. FMJ, self-defense and +P rounds. I settled after everything with the 9mm Golden Sabres in 124 gr. Had the best penetration out of all the rounds and also had to be cut out of the vest the most. I wish I still had pictures of the bullets but I don't. Even comparing the .40, 45 and 9mm golden sabres, IMO, the 9mm performed the best and looked like it expanded the way it should have.

http://shootingsafely.com/7701.html


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Thanks for the link. I will go look at it more later on today when I get a chance.

Did you shoot those Golden Sabres in the Kel Tec? Any feeding issues?

My father in law bought me the Kel Tec as a gift two years ago for a conceal gun. It is what he carries. It is nice small gun, but you are correct it does bite the hand a little. Still like shooting that gun though!

I recently got my conceal permit (last summer). My XD 45 tends to be my vehicle gun and home gun. I am too skinny to get that thing concealed on me I guess.  Kel Tec PF9 and now S&W Bodyguard are a lot easier to conceal on my small frame and therefore I am alot more likely to take a firearm with me when I leave home. I feel that a smaller gun on me is doing better than a big gun left at home. :thumb:


----------



## farmerj (Jun 19, 2004)

never really had any feed issues with the ammos I have tried in the kel-tecs.

What I have learned is a hi-power round is a pain to shoot in a sub-frame gun. But it you want to carry, be ready for it and realize that it's gonna happen.

But then again, things happen 3-3-3...

3 feet, 3 shots, 3 seconds typical DGU.


----------



## Recurvenator (Aug 6, 2010)

Fallguy,

When I carry my 380, it's loaded with Federal Personal Defense. Those hydro-shock bullets mushroom nicely.

Good luck with your new toy.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Recurve

Thanks for the suggestion! I have been looking at those bullets. I will consider them and try a box of them out!


----------



## farmerj (Jun 19, 2004)

rounds that we fired at the vest if I remember correctly, (we did it in 2006)

I had Blazer Brass FMJ 115gr , Federal Self-Defense 124 Gr, Remington Golden Sabre 124 gr, Speer Gold Dot 124 gr. I had a couple others but don't remember what they were. I used them as a demo stuff for my classes.

I am not sure what the brands for everything else were, but I know we had .40 SW FMJ and Golden Sabres. Some of the other, not sure on.

For .45 ACP, Speer Gold Dot and Remington Golden Sabre and a couple different FMJ stuff.

Couple of guys showed up with Sellier & Belloit. Good training ammo. Nothing I would trust for a carry piece.


----------

